# حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم



## مايكل منير حبيب (5 مايو 2007)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم هما بييجوا كتير على قناة أغابى أو حتى يعرف اسم الشريط


----------



## mark (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

وانا اضم صوتى لصوت مايكل ويارب حد يقدر يلاقيهم والرب يعوضه...


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

الصراحة يا جماعة انا فعلا عندى بس سدقونى مش بعرف ازاى ارفع الترانيم انا اخرى ارفع صور ياريت تقولولى


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

بصى يا ميرولا انت تدخلى على الموقع ده
http://www.4shared.com/
وتسجلى عادى جدا (هاتلاقى كلمة sign up على يمين الموقع)
هيدخلك بعدها على الصفحة بتاعتك وتدوسى على كلمة Browse عشان تختارى اللى انت عايزة ترفعيه على النت سواء ترانيم او افلام
اتمنى اكون عرفت اشرحلك..وياريت قريب نشوف منك مشاركاتك الجميلة​


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

http://www.4shared.com/
وتسجلى عادى جدا (هاتلاقى كلمة sign up على يمين الموقع)
هيدخلك بعدها على الصفحة بتاعتك وتدوسى على كلمة Browse عشان تختارى اللى انت عايزة ترفعيه على النت سواء ترانيم او افلام
ممكن ياجينا تقوليلى اعمل ايه بعد كده يعنى ابعتها ازاى عشان انا مش عارفة


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

الشرح  تانى يا بنت الراعى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=328255&postcount=18


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

*الشرح المصور ويارب ينفع *
*للعلم هو منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*
*ضع هذا العنوان في المتصفح الخاص بك *
*www.4shared.com*
*تظهر لديك هذه الصفحة *
*




*
*قم باتباع التعليمات التي بها واختار signing up *
*هتلاقيها فوق حسب الاستايل الجديد للموقع *

*بعد ذلك تظهر لك صورة اخرى *

*



*

*أظن دي واضحة *

*مع ملاحظة ان اسم حسابك سيكون باسم الايميل الذي ستقوم بادخاله *

*يعني مثلا لو كتبت اسم ايملك **Abbas@yahoo.com** حيبقى ده اسم حسابك يعني لما نرجع للصفحة الأولى حنكتب عند login اسم الايميل **Abbas@yahoo.com** + كلمة المرور طبعا يا فالح بعد ما تضغط على sign up تطلع الرسالة دي *
*



*
*ودي معناها ان عملية التسجيل تمت بنجاح *

*اضغط ok *
*



*
*وزي مانت شايف يابو المعلمين ده شكل الصفحة الرئيسية للحساب بتاعك *
*بص فيها كويس وانت تفهم *
*الحافظه دلوقتى بقت جيجا مش 500 ميجا *
*الشرح قديم شويه *

*وبعد ماتقوم باستعراض الملفات واختيار الملف المطلوب *
*حتظهر النافذة دي أثناء التحميل *
*



*

*وفيها حتلاقي بعض المعلومات عن التحميل او الرفع *

*وبعد تحميل الملف لأول مرة تظهر الرسالة دي*
*



*
*ومعناها انت عاوز تخلي الحافظة بتاعتك ممكن اي حد يلاقيها في نتائج البحث ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اختار اوكي زي ماقلتلك وبلاش جدال *

*ولما تحمل بقى في أي وقت تاني تلاقي الرسالة دي ان شاء الله *
*



*
*ولو ما طلعتش عندك يبقى العيب فيك ومعنى الرسالة دي ان عملية التحميل تمت بنجاح *

*بعد الضغط على كلمة Ok *

*تظهر الحافظة الخاصة بك وبها الملف او الملفات التي تم رفعها *
*وبها بعض الامكانيات بص على الصورة *
*



*



*طيب انت رفعت الملف وعاوز تعرف الرابط فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*حتيجي تضغط على الملف نفسه أو على كلمة download اللي عليها سهم أخضر ثم تطلع النافذة دي *
*بص على الصورة كويس *

*



*

*قم بنسخ هذا الرابط باستخدام الفارة او لوحة المفاتيح *
*دوس على كلمة  save  وبعد كدة  *

*بعد كده تنسخه في المنتدى هنا *
*منقوووووووووووووووووول للامانه *


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

ميرسي جدا للشرح بس انا عملت زى ماقلت بس مش نافع اكيد فى حاجة غلط بيطلع اللينك لما افتحه ومفيش ترنيمة موجودة اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى؟:smil13:


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

انتى بيظهر عندك الملف فى  الصورة قب الاخيرة ولالا 
 دة مهم اوى لو مش بيظهر يبقا فيه مشكله فى الجهاز لو بيظهر 
 هتدوسى على الملف  هيفتح الصفحه  اللى فى الصورة اللى بعديها  
هتدوسى save الاول 
بعد كدة هتاخدى اللينك كوبى


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

طيب شوف كده هاتشتغل ولا ايه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17068446/9805a9c7/___.html
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تشتغل بقي:a82:


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

شغال  وسمعت الترنيمة وشغاله  وحلوة اوى


----------



## younan0000 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

سلام لكل الموجودين
أتفضلوا الترنيمة أهية
منقووووووووووووووول
http://rapidshare.com/files/3206470...__1605____1581___1587___1610___1578_.mp3.html


----------



## diaaonsy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم*

شكرا جدا يا younan0000
على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## uhooo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة فريق القلب المرنم اللي عامل الترنيمنين دول عامل حفلة كبيرة مع كورال اسرة صيدلة القاهرة (اسرة القديس اغسطينوس) في مسرح الجمهورية التابع لدار الاوبرا المصرية بمصاحبة عازفين بوصو انا مش هاطول عليكو ده بوستر الحفلة دي وحفلة تانية 

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3417/21ro6.jpg

تعالى وادعوا الاخرين


----------



## ramy9000 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوووووووووووووى الحفله دى


----------

